# Bent Axle?



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2009)

So I got up under my trailer yesterday and started to remove my wheels to have my new tires put on. I noticed the axle seemed to be bent...It was bent up in the center a good 2-3 inches at least. Now i'm thinking this may just be the axle housing as its about 2 1/2-3 inches in diameter. Is this normal? Is it just the way my trailer was made, or is that really bent? If so, I'm assuming that if it was really bent, that it would give me some kind of signal that something was definetly messed up, but I have never really noticed anything? Just wanting to make sure i've not got anything to worry about? :|


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 25, 2009)

I am assuming that you had the trailer jacked up in the air?

Most axles are not bent or bowed in the center under load. That's just your axle housing and may be bowed if not under load for proper wheel camber with a load... but then again, it may be that way under load and throwing your camber out of whack, too.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 25, 2009)

Axles shouldn't be bent loaded or unloaded.They should be straight.I've never seen a bent axle unless there was damage some where.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, It was while I was jacking it up, but I had the jack "head" under the plate that attaches the leaf springs...so I didn't have any pressure on the axle. Just looked funny. Like I said though, I've never noticed any bounce to the trailer, and looked at the tires and there doesn't seem to be any major difference in the wear across the tread. :|


----------



## darb79 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does it look like something was hit (paint chiped or broke away)? My last boat trailer had a factory bend in the axle, so I wouldnt doubt if it is normal.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2009)

darb79 said:


> Does it look like something was hit (paint chiped or broke away)? My last boat trailer had a factory bend in the axle, so I wouldnt doubt if it is normal.




No, I couldn't see anything that would suggest it had been bent. I am thinking its normal, because i've had this boat for over a year now and haven't noticed anything strange. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't setting myself up for problems on down the road. I got a trip to canada planned in August, so don't need no problems on my way up there. :?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 25, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Axles shouldn't be bent loaded or unloaded.They should be straight.I've never seen a bent axle unless there was damage some where.




The Trailstar trailer my PT175 Tracker sat on had a factory bend (bent slightly up in the middle) in the axle, which was round, vice square, axle. I was concerned about it when I picked the boat up and the tech guy said it is common, but it's not done for every trailer. Has something to do with the tires being aligned (toe/camber) I believe.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 25, 2009)

If I had to take a WAG about it... the trailer manufacturers may use that for their final camber adjustmet.

If the spring hangers or frame are not square when the trailer comes off of the jig, the axle stub shafts are not coaxial after the axle is hung. There has to be an adjustment made somehow.

The axle housing doesn't have to be straight. It won't affect a thing so long as the axle stubs themselves are in the correct alignment. That thing is nothing more than a piece of tube stock that the stubs are welded to and an attachment point for the springs.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 25, 2009)

It is the axles natural camber. When you apply max load to the axle, it will level out. If they made the axle straight, it would have a negative bend to it when maximum load is applied, due to the inherent flexibility of the steel. Some smaller axles (2000 gross and below) are made without camber, as are some real high dollar ones, but for the most part, midrange trailer axles have a manufactured camber, to account for loading.


----------



## ben2go (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, I understand.I have never seen an axle with a bow/bend in it.My comment above should be ignored.Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Macgyver (Mar 25, 2009)

Most boat and RV trailers have an "Arched" axle to provide camber to the axle. some (mostly all ) utility type trailers do NOT have an arch for camber. that's why you see flatbed type trailers running down the road looking like the tires are leaning in.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think what i'm seeing is actually the axle, its just the axle housing. Because mine is bowed even with the weight of the boat on it, with the tires on the ground. But I don't think I got anything to worry about though, I was just wanting to make sure this was normal....which from reading seems it is.


----------

